# cigar monster deals



## smokeydog (Jul 15, 2006)

has anyone else noticed some of the deals on cigar monster. i find myself wondering over to that site and staying off of devils.


----------



## casManG (Jul 28, 2009)

yeah, there are a ton of deals out there that I can't seem to avoid


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

I do. On some boxes they give an additional discount over the Monster price if you use a Revolution card. 

I've bought some stuff from CBid, but I've seen prices go higher than you can buy for off the CI website.

Now I tend to use Joe's Jam, and the Monster more.


----------



## aka DaBigKahuna (Jun 20, 2009)

What I really, really, really like about cigarmonster.com is that you can often find 5 packs with free shipping. Good one's too. 

I picked up a 5'er of Carlos Torano for $14.00. On cigar.com you need to uy x2 5 packs for free shipping. Joe's daily deal is a 10 pack and I just want to try a few before I decide I want to buy more.

Did I say really?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Camacho triple maduro 5 pack for 19.98 yesterday and ashton vsg belicoso 5 pack for 29.98 shipped a few days ago. I have been watching monster closer then cbid now. I like that they update it with a new special every hour or so too.


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

I picked up a box of the famous sticks blended by pepin for $65... cant wait to try these things out


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm absolutely hooked on Monster. I've got a homepage tab devoted to it and everything, definitely my downfall!


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

does cigamonster take -P-a-y-P-a-l-?


----------



## Memitim (Aug 8, 2009)

I didn't realize that cigarmonster deals also came with free shipping, at least in some cases, until I ordered a 26 stick sampler last week. Free shipping on a 1.5 pound package is a hell of a deal on its own. I definitely make that site a regular stop now.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

blueeyedbum said:


> I do. On some boxes they give an additional discount over the Monster price if you use a Revolution card.


What's a revolution card?
And yeah man Cigar Monster is awesome! As some have noticed it seems they have some killer deals specially late at night from like the 11-5 times! I've seen boxes go for 29.99 (dont remember if they were good or not but still!)


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> ashton vsg belicoso 5 pack for 29.98 shipped a few days ago .


I missed [email protected]?!? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :banghead:


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Man, it's like they know I have no more room in my humidors ..... now they're trying to tempt me with a Tat ashtray.:lalala:


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

GJProductions said:


> does cigamonster take -P-a-y-P-a-l-?


No, but they do take Bill Me Later. Luckily I was able to get on the Camacho deal yesterday. It was my first purchase from the Monster.


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

MrMayorga said:


> No, but they do take Bill Me Later. Luckily I was able to get on the Camacho deal yesterday. It was my first purchase from the Monster.


dang, well I guess I'll have to use plastic...


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> Man, it's like they know I have no more room in my humidors ..... now they're trying to tempt me with a Tat ashtray.:lalala:


No wonder you don't have any room in your humi's, if you're keeping ashtrays in them. :rofl:


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

Last night I saw the first Monster deal I was tempted to take - a box of La Gloria Cubana Serie Rs for $89.98. Then I checked and that is like $5 less than CI's everyday price - and I can get free shipping on CI.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

orca99usa said:


> Last night I saw the first Monster deal I was tempted to take - a box of La Gloria Cubana Serie Rs for $89.98. Then I checked and that is like $5 less than CI's everyday price - and I can get free shipping on CI.


That deal was with free shipping.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

I really have to keep away from the monster myself. Very easy to go broke there.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

That's why you do your research.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

They both have me by the short hairs,,,,CM is the only one that laughs at me.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Juicestain said:


> I really have to keep away from the monster myself. Very easy to go broke there.


 Oh Crap, now your guys have done it to me. :tease: I checked out the site and I know see a truck load of stuff I want. 
Its getting to the point now, where I switch the web page when I hear the wife approaching so she doesnt think I am buying more cigars right now. LOL 
I even think she rather have me looking at girlie sites instead. LOL
I keep the metropolitan art museum always lowered on my screen, so I can bring it up instantly. 
Why did you have to mention this site....

Much regards Jerry


----------



## RiceEatin2010GT (Aug 14, 2009)

such great deals they have along with joecigar.com, it actually it worth buying non cuban cigars


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

I like Cubans as much as the next guy, but they aren't the be-all and end-all of cigar smoking. The finest cigar I've ever smoked was Dominican.


----------



## RiceEatin2010GT (Aug 14, 2009)

orca99usa said:


> I like Cubans as much as the next guy, but they aren't the be-all and end-all of cigar smoking. The finest cigar I've ever smoked was Dominican.


no doubt about, theres nothing wrong with NC's


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Cohiba Robusto 5ver for $20 on Monster right now (12:00 - 1:00 EST)


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Pugsley said:


> Cohiba Robusto 5ver for $20 on Monster right now (12:00 - 1:00 EST)


Just had to pick up 2 of these, damn monster :israel:


----------



## Trex (Jul 29, 2009)

Juicestain said:


> Just had to pick up 2 of these, damn monster :israel:


lol. same here. I already used my fun/cigar fund for this month. Damn them, it's going to get me into trouble:smoke2:


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I just had to go order another humidor because of all the great deals lately. I may have to ban myself from the computer for a while. :crash:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Cigarmonster is certainly a usefull site!!


Bwahaahahahaahahahahaaaa! :mischief:


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Damn! they had Ashton VSG's this mornind that ended @ 9:00AM and I missed them. I was up but didn't turn the computer on till after. :frusty:


----------



## RiceEatin2010GT (Aug 14, 2009)

Juicestain said:


> Just had to pick up 2 of these, damn monster :israel:


must... not.... buy..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

The Monster finally got me. A CAO Cx2 robusto five-pack for $14.95 with free shipping. This is probably just the beginning. I probably would have bought two, but I have made several other purchases over the last week or so.


----------



## smokeydog (Jul 15, 2006)

orca99usa said:


> The Monster finally got me. A CAO Cx2 robusto five-pack for $14.95 with free shipping. This is probably just the beginning. I probably would have bought two, but I have made several other purchases over the last week or so.


i missed this deal. i walk away from the computer and look what happens


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

That is usually what happens to me. An endless string of deals I care nothing about, I log off and then I read this forum the next day to find out that one of my favorites was on sale.


----------



## kxz (Jul 30, 2009)

i was tempted but didn't bite =) spending way too much


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

Monster got me for a second time today (and this time I am logging off). Montecristo Platinum robusto five-pack for $17.98. I've spent too much on sticks this month...some months there is nothing I care to buy, then there are months like this with one tempting deal after another. Thank goodness I passed on the box of LGC Serie Rs, or I really would be in the hole.


----------



## ffup (Aug 2, 2009)

The platinum are a great deal. I just wish they where white label. Not a huge fan of the platinums.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

These will be my first Platinums. I generally like Montecristos, and at this price it seemed this was the time to check them out.


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 15, 2009)

Anyone else think they would do better if deals were available for longer than an hour? I've never purchased from them but would have spent maybe 500$ on deals that I find out about after the fact.

MrR


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Olor Nicaragua Robusto 5 Pack 9.98. Are these any good?


----------



## Showtyme5 (Aug 6, 2009)

louistogie said:


> Olor Nicaragua Robusto 5 Pack 9.98. Are these any good?


Don't know. Read a nice review of them online at cigaradvisor. Picked up a 5 pack (second of the night)


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Showtyme5 said:


> Don't know. Read a nice review of them online at cigaradvisor. Picked up a 5 pack (second of the night)


Haven't tried them either but, fyi, cigaradvisor is Famous Smoke Shop, and Olor is Famous's house brand.


----------



## Showtyme5 (Aug 6, 2009)

Pugsley said:


> Haven't tried them either but, fyi, cigaradvisor is Famous Smoke Shop, and Olor is Famous's house brand.


Well, isn't that good to know??? Hahaha. Apparently, I'll have to form my own opinion. I knew Olor was their house brand but didn't know that they were cigaradvisor. Wow. Thanks for the info. Hopefully, it's still a good purchase.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

That being said, cigaradvisor is still a good source of information. Also, at $2 per stick you're getting a cigar produced by Oliva, and I don't think they could make a bad cigar if they tried. Pretty low risk gamble imho.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

> Anyone else think they would do better if deals were available for longer than an hour? I've never purchased from them but would have spent maybe 500$ on deals that I find out about after the fact.


I would like it if I had more than an hour to respond to each deal. You pretty much have to be camped on the site to see everything they run (which I cannot do at work during the day).


----------



## Yellowfever (Jul 21, 2009)

orca99usa said:


> I would like it if I had more than an hour to respond to each deal. You pretty much have to be camped on the site to see everything they run (which I cannot do at work during the day).


I actually prefer it this way. Many deals a day. I don't like the sights that do them every 24 hours or so. I mean it's not that I don't like them but I have no reason to check back once I looked. cigarmonster is exciting to check out throughout the day. And if you have an iphone you can check whenever..


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

They got me yesterday I'm keeping my eyes open now that I've seen some of there deals.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

> I actually prefer it this way. Many deals a day. I don't like the sights that do them every 24 hours or so. I mean it's not that I don't like them but I have no reason to check back once I looked. cigarmonster is exciting to check out throughout the day. And if you have an iphone you can check whenever.


I don't mind that they change the deals every hour. I just wish that you had more than an hour to buy. I work in a correctional facility, and my employer has blocked all tobacco sites from our internet access. It is also a crime for me to carry my cell phone at work. Their setup is great for someone who never has to leave the house.


----------



## aka DaBigKahuna (Jun 20, 2009)

Just up...

RP Olde World Reserve Robusto 5 pack $19.98

Gorgeous, box-pressed cigars seamlessly rolled in dark, even-hued Corojo wrappers that surround a 'secret blend' of Honduran & Nicaraguan tobaccos that have been extra long-aged to perfection. The cigar is well-packed, and despite its firmness, the draw is exceedingly effortless. The smoke is thick, creamy and brimming with deep, dark, caramelized flavors on a semi-spicy finish. An outstanding cigar in every respect, and one of the few luxury cigars that are really worth the investment.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Sounds good, anyone tried these?


----------



## aka DaBigKahuna (Jun 20, 2009)

Pugsley;267828 4 said:


> Sounds good, anyone tried these?


No, but there is a link to 8 reviews on the deal.

I am exerting a lot of self control by not pulling the trigger on this deal!

:doh:


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

Aww the old world done. Now its Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente for $70.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

wish I wasn't broke, either way I guess I'd be broke lol.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Aw well maybe next time.


----------



## msullivan (Aug 16, 2009)

I might actually be tempted to buy more if they would post deals of anything other than robustos. I like a little variety, and I can't keep buying these robusto fivers.


----------



## ffup (Aug 2, 2009)

My Father 6 Cigar Sampler 

Watch this one not so great of a deal. cigarinternational has it the same price (w/o shipping)


----------



## Volker (Jun 12, 2009)

Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve Modern Humidor - With Figured Veneer 

started 2pm EST


----------



## SCS (Aug 11, 2009)

1 to 2 PM was Camacho Coyolar Puro Perfecto #1 (4.5 x 50) for $69.99. $30 less than CI's regular price, free shipping, and I haven't bought a box of Camacho in a while despite them being a favorite. I pulled the trigger.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

A Fuente Chateau Fuente King B Rosado $109.98
Ends at Midnight ET or until sold out

If they were only Hemmingways


----------



## Volker (Jun 12, 2009)

Graycliff Red Label PG 5 Pack - $24.98

started 10am EST


----------



## ffup (Aug 2, 2009)

Graycliff Orginal PG 5 pack. At $25 that is only $125 a box!!!

I have never hade one but I do like the white and 1666.

Any opinions?


----------



## Nismo#12 (Jun 14, 2009)

I jsut bit on the Perdomo Lot 23 5-er wow they are rolling the deals today seem slike everything been close to a 75% mark down


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I missed out on the Graycliff  but did manage to get the perdomo lot 23 5er. Great deals, hopefully will have some more money next week.


----------



## ffup (Aug 2, 2009)

Just got my order in from cigarmonster, an underboss sampler. This is the first time I have bought from Famous Smoke Shop. Upon opening the package and review the sticks I noticed the Rocky Patel American Market was cracked at the foot, about a half inch or so. This is not a huge deal, cracks happen. But, since it is one of the better sticks in the sampler anyone think I should give them a call? I am also wondering has anyone else had this with them? is it regular?


----------



## Volker (Jun 12, 2009)

I've placed about a dozen orders in the last few months with FS and had so far only one problem with a single cigar that came damaged. Usually all samplers and 5packs are excellent packed and bubble wrapped.
In my case they had put 2 Tat Havanna and 2 Ashton VSG in one bag and it wasn't tightly wrapped. They were also without a cellophane wrapper.
One Tat had the wrapper damaged and the head hanging loose just at the band. With that stick it meant that about 30% was gone 
I called them and they gave me a credit. All good.

I would say call them and see what they say. If it doesn't bother you much, at least let them know that they should increase their pre-ship QA.


----------



## ffup (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks Volker. 

I was thinking about calling them tomorrow just to let them know, not wanting anything in return but before I could call they called me. Apparently someone viewed my post and called me. This is awesome customer service. They did more than I would have ask for. I wish more companies had this type of service. 

FSS I appreciate your attention and will continue to purchase from you. Thanks again R**** (did not want to post a name her but he/she was great).


----------



## Volker (Jun 12, 2009)

That is awesome ! Glad it worked out for you and awesome customer service from FSS !


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Anytime I have cigar damaged I don't hesitate to call whom ever the vendor may be and have them send me a replacement.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Missed the Perdomo, but did get the current Camacho Select 5er!


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

OMG Tats on right now!


----------



## Volker (Jun 12, 2009)

MrMayorga said:


> OMG Tats on right now!


Dang, never make it past midnite


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Montecristo Tubos 6 x 42 for $110.00!


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice Olivia sampler up now!


----------



## Ndimarco (Jan 4, 2009)

I hit up the Fuego 777's yesterday! :thumb:


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

CAO Brazilia Gol 5 Pack for $14.98!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

*Journey To Chateau De La Fuente Brown Box $100! Must resist... Been wanting to nab one of these since the first went up... Such a deal... ARGH:bolt:
*


----------



## Jim2903 (Jul 2, 2009)

Anyone know what the 5-pack of 601 Greens went for yesterday?


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Just grabbed the nub 6 pack for $19.98 & I had the Arganese 30 pack in my cart from the earlier deal that I decided against but it was still there and decided to get it to. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## msullivan (Aug 16, 2009)

Couldn't resist the Nub club deal!


----------



## Jim2903 (Jul 2, 2009)

mrsmitty said:


> Just grabbed the nub 6 pack for $19.98 & I had the Arganese 30 pack in my cart from the earlier deal that I decided against but it was still there and decided to get it to. Has this happened to anyone else?


Once I was trying to order something, put it in my cart and got distracted. Went back after that sale had expired but it was still there and I got it for the Monster price.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

How long does shipping usually take?


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Jim2903 said:


> Once I was trying to order something, put it in my cart and got distracted. Went back after that sale had expired but it was still there and I got it for the Monster price.


Well now that I know that it's possible to do that I might do it more often If I'm not sure whether to do it or not, just come back to it later. But then again I'm a bit trigger happy which is why I'm down to $13 in the bank.

Man I need to just stay off the net for a couple of months and recoup from my obsession :ask:


----------



## ffup (Aug 2, 2009)

Missed the Nub's, don't know if I have the money anyway. Guess I could always do it the American way and spend money I don't have.

The whole put it in the cart and wait for later thing I would watch. FSS watches this website and if you take advantage of it to many times I am sure they will "fix it"


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Check monster right now Fuente Fuente OpusX Opus22 5th Anniversary Edition for $800!:jaw:


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Dang it, is it for 24 or 36 cigars 11:00 pm ET Oliva V Lancero $109. The pic and the details disagree!!!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Its for 36. Acesfull ordered them a few months back and confirmed they are for 36. This deal comes up all the time so stayed tuned.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

> How long does shipping usually take?


Just a few days - not much different than ordering from CI or CBid.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

601 Blue Label Maddies Robusto fivers right now for 19.98. I just grabbed 2. How this for a coincidence my 601st post was for 601's on Monster. It's going to be a great day!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

hahaha! Pretty funny stuff. Damn, I think I might have to pull the trigger on these 601's. Great deal.


----------



## ffup (Aug 2, 2009)

CAO Super 24, $80

4 CAO Braz gold maduro
4 CAO Criollo Pato Nat.
4 CAO Gold Maduro
4 CAO Gold Natural
4 CAO Maduro
4 CAO Sopranos

What do you guys think?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

A few mornings ago before my coffee, I saw a four box set of Opus X for I think $110 regular is about $160 i could get an account set up in time to do the deal. '

Was that a good deal I've only smoked like maybe 2 and have one in my box. The packaging looked like some special edition!

They also don't seem to offer boxed deals so I was in no hurry to get an account, now I better just do it.


----------



## Trex (Jul 29, 2009)

Box of Oliva Serie V Ligero Special V Figurado for $119.98


----------



## tdkimer (Aug 14, 2009)

Trex said:


> Box of Oliva Serie V Ligero Special V Figurado for $119.98


Just pulled the trigger. I'm happy...


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

That is a sick deal!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

great deal only if the funds were here for um lol. Might be my first egars purchase, I think there around $120 for a box, I'll just make sure to call & check to see if there in before I pull the trigger.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Cain 654t habano's up now.

Only saving $7 but if you're in the market for them then why not save some.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I might have them confused, but I think shipping is $7.50 I was buying last night and didn't because of this on a 5 pack.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I might have them confused, but I think shipping is $7.50 I was buying last night and didn't because of this on a 5 pack.


There is free ups ground shipping on all orders over $100? The regular box price is $146.99.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I was just mentioning the five pack rate, seemed high.



mrsmitty said:


> There is free ups ground shipping on all orders over $100? The regular box price is $146.99.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I was just mentioning the five pack rate, seemed high.


Gothcha. Sometimes you can get a better deal buying four 5ers than buying a box. Sometimes its the other way around.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the free shipping on CI when buying the special, great time to buy heavy stuff. Thanks



mrsmitty said:


> Gothcha. Sometimes you can get a better deal buying four 5ers than buying a box. Sometimes its the other way around.


----------



## nighthawk2k8 (Oct 20, 2009)

cigar.com has a create your own 10 gurkha sampler special for 29.95


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

I knew I shouldn't go look but I did. Tatuaje Petites: $139 for 50 of the delicious little sticks. The day my finances are stretched thin, they run a special on something I was craving. Go figure.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

This morning CigarMonster had an INCREDIBLE deal

Four Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Sungrowns for only $21.98.

MSRP on these bad boys is $22.75!

Wait, what? :dunno:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

haha! And they got shitty "Perhomo" 10th Anny Criollo Figs. Yuck.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm new here, but I like your avatar Tarks!!!


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Dark and Delectable Premiums

*Package Contents:* 
1 CAO Brazilia Gol ! Maduro 5 x 56, 1 Carinos Robusto Maduro 5 x 50, 1 Cusano 18 Paired Mad Robusto Maduro 5 x 50, 1 La Floridita Limited Robusto Maduro 5 X 60, 1 Oliva Serie G Robusto Maduro 4 1/2 x 50, 1 Olor Fuerte Robusto Dark Nat 5 x 50, 1 Perdomo 10th Maduro Robusto Maduro 5 X 54, 1 Rocky Patel Honduran Robusto Maduro 5 1/2 X 54, 1 Torano Signature Robusto Maduro 5 X 52, 1 Vintage 1990 Robusto Maduro 5 1/2 x 50

$29.95.

Seems like a good deal. I'm jumping on it.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

Anyone had the Vengeance Maduro Ligeros that are up right now? The price looks reasonable, but I haven't ever really come across any reviews.

Aren't they made by Kristoff? I may have to pull they trigger when the do the full day recap @ 11 tomorrow.


----------



## Arge (Oct 13, 2009)

I just got these 

Perdomo 10th Champ Robusto 5PK 5 x 54 @ 14.98


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Did anyone get the box of Comachos last night for $129 I just could pay the $7.50 shipping for USPO I can't use UPS. Dammit!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Flux said:


> I knew I shouldn't go look but I did. Tatuaje Petites: $139 for 50 of the delicious little sticks. The day my finances are stretched thin, they run a special on something I was craving. Go figure.


Ohhhhh I hear ya brotha!


----------



## Demasoni (Sep 17, 2009)

I remember the first time I visited cigarmonster, I had it open in another tab. It's like 2am, lights off, my dog is asleep, and I'm browsing the web... all of a sudden I hear this evil "Mwahh ha ha ha"

Out loud I say "What the ****?"

It took me a second to put 2 and 2 together of the evil laugh & the demon on the webpage heh 

Now it does it every time I visit the page lol


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Demasoni said:


> I remember the first time I visited cigarmonster, I had it open in another tab. It's like 2am, lights off, my dog is asleep, and I'm browsing the web... all of a sudden I hear this evil "Mwahh ha ha ha"
> 
> Out loud I say "What the ****?"
> 
> ...


Yeah that's funny. It caught me off guard the first time also.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I have to keep the sound off.... my wife is not a fan.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Oliva V Lancero box of 36 for $99.98

$2.78 a cigar, not bad!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

friggin awesome


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Not a fan of the 38 ring gauge myself. But if it's your thing, that's a steal.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Couldn't resist that .... grabbed a box.


----------



## Trex (Jul 29, 2009)

Fart, I mist it 

Hope their still their when 11pm comes around


----------



## Justified Degenerate (Mar 25, 2009)

wow, i did not even know about this website. I am going to check it out


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Is it just me or is it stuck on the perdomo deal?


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Time changed! Daylight savings ends


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

kellzey said:


> Time changed! Daylight savings ends


Ah that explains it. B/c the deal just started over for another hour.


----------



## Trex (Jul 29, 2009)

its up and running again


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

24 Perdomos for 60 bucks!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

mrsmitty said:


> Oliva V Lancero box of 36 for $99.98
> 
> $2.78 a cigar, not bad!!!


Yup. got me a box. I have been waiting for them to come back up on the Monster and to my surprise this time they were $10 cheaper! Bonus!!!


----------



## triad47 (Oct 27, 2009)

I have all the deal websites on my bookmarks, and I probably use the Monster the most. Too many different deals to not pay attention. PLUS I really like they have given me the opportunity to buy the deals that I missed throughout the day at the end of the day.


----------



## triad47 (Oct 27, 2009)

Space Ace said:


> Anyone had the Vengeance Maduro Ligeros that are up right now? The price looks reasonable, but I haven't ever really come across any reviews.
> 
> Aren't they made by Kristoff? I may have to pull they trigger when the do the full day recap @ 11 tomorrow.


Yes they are.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

triad47 said:


> PLUS I really like they have given me the opportunity to buy the deals that I missed throughout the day at the end of the day.


From my understanding, this is only offered for the week of Halloween.


----------



## Trex (Jul 29, 2009)

Tarks said:


> From my understanding, this is only offered for the week of Halloween.


 yup that is correct. Tonite is the last time they are offering this. Was able to pick up the oliva v that i missed earlier. So hurry since it'll be done in 30min.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I wish this was a feature they'd keep, I reallllly like it. I'm going to e-mail them and request it to stay.


----------



## Trex (Jul 29, 2009)

mrsmitty said:


> I wish this was a feature they'd keep, I reallllly like it. I'm going to e-mail them and request it to stay.


That would be freakin sweet. I'll mite as well email them too:biggrin: Hell, if their enough people bomb their email they mite do if often. Would be sweet if they do it like Joe's Jam *


*


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Tarks said:


> Yup. got me a box. I have been waiting for them to come back up on the Monster and to my surprise this time they were $10 cheaper! Bonus!!!


Got me a box too! Unbelievable deal! :yo:


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

mrsmitty said:


> I wish this was a feature they'd keep, I reallllly like it. I'm going to e-mail them and request it to stay.


I love this feature. I'm going to also email them. Maybe we can get them to do it.


----------



## TiggaBob (Sep 19, 2009)

GOOD NEWS EVERYONE!

"Good news: CigarMonster's Monster Mash-Up has been extended indefinitely!
Enjoy insane deals on your favorite cigars each day, plus a very special Monster Mash-Up Redux featuring all of the day's deals from 11 PM - midnight EST*"

Fantastic. No more worrying about if I need to be by a computer to make an order.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

TiggaBob said:


> GOOD NEWS EVERYONE!
> 
> "Good news: CigarMonster's Monster Mash-Up has been extended indefinitely!
> Enjoy insane deals on your favorite cigars each day, plus a very special Monster Mash-Up Redux featuring all of the day's deals from 11 PM - midnight EST*"
> ...


FREAKIN sweet! I didn't even get a chance to e-mail them yet. Maybe I'll just e-mail them to say thanks lol.


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh man! Not good for the wallet.


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

That is awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bakoux (Oct 8, 2009)

Sweeeet!!! That's a great idea.


----------



## Bakoux (Oct 8, 2009)

La Floridita Limited Edition Robusto 5 Pack 
Since it's only $10, I was thinkin about grabbin this. There are no reviews for them here, though. Has anyone had one?


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Bakoux said:


> La Floridita Limited Edition Robusto 5 Pack
> Since it's only $10, I was thinkin about grabbin this. There are no reviews for them here, though. Has anyone had one?


Review

This is the only one I could find. I'll probably pull the trigger since they are so cheap. Can't be that bad right?


----------



## Bakoux (Oct 8, 2009)

Well, based on that review, I think it's a pretty good deal. Hopefully I'm around a computer tonight around midnight to grab them on the redux.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Not Cigar Monster

But got this email from taboo 35% with a vet discount email below.

===============================================

All Customers,

Thisis the last code at or near 35% that you should see. Why? Our newwebsite is going to have multilevel pricing and a 35% code would killus! Our prices are going to be very competitive with the big boys and our service will remain exceptional. We will have great volume pricing and specials and the new site isgoing to be managed differently. You guys will notified when the new site is launched. Expect to see some crazy auctions.

Anyway, here is the Veterans Day Code that you may begin using now. expires 11/11/09 11:59pm ct.
35% off: 35VET2009 MIN$35 before coupon
_*NOT MUCH TIME LEFT ON THIS CODE.*_

after 11/11/09, use 25OFF for 25% off any order until the new site is ready.

*As of now, we have a ton of Taboo Cigars in stock. A new shipment came in this week. Get em' while you can!*

Thanks for supporting TabooCigars.com

Rob, Patrick and Dan

http://www.taboocigars.com


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Not Cigar Monster
> 
> But got this email from taboo 35% with a vet discount email below.
> 
> ...


Does that 35% off work on the Fuente's as well?


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it is. Sometimes it'll say for taboo majority orders only, but he doesn't mention that on the e-mail.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

mrsmitty said:


> I'm pretty sure it is. Sometimes it'll say for taboo majority orders only, but he doesn't mention that on the e-mail.


Ditto what smitty said, last time there supply was short and they were out of all opus and short on padron. now I see they have padrons, Opps only have a couple Fuentes.
*
*


----------



## Deewayne (Oct 29, 2009)

I find myself checking monster hourly. Its slowly becoming an addiction. Just picked up a 5 pack of H. Upmann Cameroon Robusto's for 20 bucks shipped.


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Those Brazillias are tempting. I have a box of Italias in the same size and love them. Definitely my favorite short smoke right now.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Old World Reserve Torpedo 5 pack for 20 buck! I've wanted to try this cigar for a while. No cash to spare tho, bummer.


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

That's a really good deal on those Brazilias. If you like the line I would pull the trigger there.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

The Toranos are calling me. So many deals... no room in the humidor.

I'm thinking about getting a thermoelectric wine fridge now....

AAAAAHHHH!


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

kellzey said:


> The Toranos are calling me. So many deals... no room in the humidor.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a thermoelectric wine fridge now....
> 
> AAAAAHHHH!


:gnOh just pull the trigger


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

11-18-2009 tol 6pm cst and then on the Mashup at 10pm cst (11pm est)
Famous KriVen Sampler (Kristoff / Vengeance) 6pk Sampler $19.98!!!


1 Kristoff Criollo Robusto, 1 Kristoff Ligero Robusto, 1 Kristoff Ligero Robusto, 1 Kristoff Robusto, 1 Vengeance Mad Ligero Robusto, 1 Vengeance Series 98 Robusto 

I got 2!


----------

